
From DOS Games to BBSes: Five Ways To Reminisce About Your Online Past - ckcin
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/five_ways_to_reminisce_about_your_online_past.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
bluesmoon
When copying links out of your feed reader, it's useful to get rid off the
tracking parameters they add. For example, in this link, the
?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
part is unnecessary.

